# Trying to find the plastic bags used by seed companies



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

What are the plastic bags used by the seed companies for smaller orders (not the larger woven bags, but the clear platsic that is very soft yet durable)? They're not Ziplock bags, and they're also a superior material. Searching online, all I'm getting is all this stuff about alternatives to ziplock bags, how harmful plastic bags are for the environment, etc. You used to be able to search this type of thing out on google, but now the search results are littered with people's questions, things to buy that have nothing to do with it, etc.

Are these Polyethylene? Polypropylene? Some other plastic? The seed keeps really well in them...a few extra years in many cases. I want to find some of these bags.

Thanks.


----------



## FailedLawn (5 mo ago)

Not sure what you're talking about since all my seed has come in the woven bags.

Uline sells the woven plastic/sand bag type bags as well as many others.

Plastic sheeting/bag thickness is measured in "mils". The higher the number, the thicker the film.

Personally, I would use a ziplock type bag or Tupperware like container that offers a seal/gasket. Simple and readily available.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

FailedLawn said:


> Not sure what you're talking about since all my seed has come in the woven bags.
> 
> Uline sells the woven plastic/sand bag type bags as well as many others.
> 
> ...


It's a stronger, clearer plastic, and is more flexible than ziplock (which I've read is usually polyethylene). There are no visible seams either. Its advantage is that it can be folded down and taped shut easily as you use the seed.

Maybe polypropylene???

I have 2018 KBG seed in these that still has very good germination.

Looking at ULine is a good idea.


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Maybe heat sealing bags are what I want...since they come heat sealed from the seed companies. But I'm not sure if there's a specific type.


----------



## SPman (5 mo ago)

Maybe Mylar?


----------

